# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  şekere Saldırının Anatomisi

## bozok

*şekere Saldırının Anatomisi* 


*Yaşar Erboz - Macit Soydan* 
*Yeniçağ Gazetesi* 
*26.02.2008*




Türkiye'nin en kritik sektörlerinden biri olan tarım ve tarım sektöründeki en değerli ürünlerden biri olarak değerlendirilen şeker, gelecek yüzyılın en önemli kaynaklarından biri. 

*Bunun nedeni hem dünyada meydana gelecek şeker açığı, hem de özellikle pancar şekeri üretimi sonucunda ortaya çıkan küspeden elde edilen enerji.* 

Dünyada ve özellikle de Avrupa Birliği'nde önümüzdeki dönemde şeker pancarı küspesinden üretilen bio etanol, önemli bir enerji yakıtı olarak gündeme gelecek. AB'de önümüzdeki dönem enerji kaynaklarının bir bölümünün yenilenebilir enerji kaynaklarından elde edilmesinin zorunluluğu bio etanolün de öneminin artmasını sağlıyor. 

Bu noktada dünyada pancar üretiminde önemli sıralarda yer alan Türkiye'nin bu stratejik ürünün geleceği açısından, dünyanın önde gelen ülkeleri arasında yer alması kaçınılmaz. 

Ancak bu ülkede şeker pancarından şeker üretimine ağırlık verilmesi ile mümkün olabilecek.


*ülkemizi sömürmek için 'tatlı' engeller* 

*şeker-İş Sendikası Genel Başkanı İsa Gök*, dünyanın en önemli pancar üreticileri arasında yer alan Türkiye'nin, *10 milyon vatandaşa iş ve ekmek sağlayan şeker sektörüne destek vermeyen tek ülke* olduğunu söyledi.

Pancar üretimi konusunda Türkiye'nin önüne ya engeller getirilmek isteniyor ya da büyük yanlışlar yapılıyor. 

Bu yanlışların başında elbette ki *sektörde yapılan özelleştirmeler* ve şeker pancarı üreticisine devlet desteğinin yeterli derecede verilmemesi geliyor. 

Oysa *başta Rusya olmak üzere Türkiye'nin etrafındaki tüm ülkeler, şeker pancarından şeker üretmek için ülkelerinde bulunan bütün şartları zorluyor*. Rusya, coğrafi ve iklim şartları yeterli olmamasına rağmen tüm şartlarını zorlayarak şeker üretmek için elinden geleni yapıyor.


*İstihdam kaynağı*

Amaç sadece dünyada oluşacak şeker açığından dolayı şeker ihracatı yapmak değil, aynı zamanda geleceğin en önemli enerji kaynağı olabileceği varsayılan bio etonol üretiminde de dünyanın önemli ülkeleri arasında yer alabilmek. 

Aynı girişimleri İran'da da görmek mümkün. *Suriye'de de şeker üretimini arttırmak amacıyla fabrikaların kurulduğunu biliyoruz.* 

şeker-İş Sendikası Genel Başkanı İsa Gök, pancar tarımı ve pancar şekeri sektörünün en fazla istihdam yaratan, yan sektörlere büyük katkı sağlayan, en fazla çiftçi geliri sağlayan sektör olduğunu açıkladı. 

Gök, şeker sektörünün ülkemize yılda yaklaşık 3 milyar dolar katma değer yarattığını, taşımacılık sektörüne de yılda 25 milyon ton iş hacmi sağladığını kaydetti. *Geçimini doğrudan veya dolaylı olarak bu sektörle ilişkilendirmiş 10 milyon insanımızın iş ve ekmek kapısı olan şeker sektörünün mutlaka desteklenmesi* gerektiğini de belirten İsa Gök, şöyle devam etti:


*üzelleştirme riski*

_"Bu özellikleri nedeniyle sektör tüm dünyada desteklenip korunmaktadır. Türkiye, bu sektörü desteklemeyen tek ülkedir._ 

_şeker Sanayii Türkşeker, 22 Haziran 2000 tarihinde IMF'ye verilen Ek Niyet Mektubu'nda belirtilen esaslar dahilinde, özelleştirme kapsamına alınmış, üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu'nun (üYK) 27 Haziran 2003 tarihinde aldığı kararla da özelleştirme yol haritası belirlenmiştir._ 

_21.Ocak 2005 tarih ve 2005/17 sayılı üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu kararı ile özelleştirme yol haritası revize edilmiştir."_ 

şeker fabrikalarının özelleştirilmesinin toplumsal ve sektörel riskler taşıdığını da kaydeden Gök, 

_"6 Aralık 2005 tarih ve 26015 sayılı Resmi Gazete'de yayınlanan üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu Kararı ile birim üretim maliyetleri düşük, kar oranları yüksek fabrikalardan Bor, Ereğli ve Ilgın şeker Fabrikaları özelleştirme programına alınmıştır"_

dedi. Bu durumun, şeker fabrikalarından karlı olanların özelleştirilip, kalanların kapatılacağı yönünde endişeler yarattığını da anlatan Gök, şunları söyledi:


*Bu şirkete dikkat!*

_"şeker fabrikalarının özelleştirilmesi çalışmalarına yardımcı olmak üzere 9 Kasım 2004 tarihinde sonuçlanan ihaleyle Oyak yatırım Menkul Değerler A.ş. abo International Advisory Services B.V. ve ED&F Man konsorsiyumu seçildi._ 

_ED&F Man 220 yıldır şeker ticaretiyle uğraşmaktadır. şeker ticareti konusunda dünyanın 60 ülkesinde 35 şirket ile faaliyet göstermekte olan bu şirket, şeker ticaretinde dünya lideridir._ 

_Ayrıca Ukrayna'daki tesislerinde, kamış şekeri üreten ülkelerden temin ettiği ham şerbeti işleyerek şeker üretmektedir. ülkemizin şeker üretimindeki her azalış, bu şirket için kar anlamına gelecektir. Böyle bir şirketin şeker sanayiinin özelleştirilmesinde kendi çıkarlarından ve karından başka bir şey düşüneceğini, Türkiye'nin milli çıkarlarını gözeteceğini varsaymak kesinlikle mümkün değildir.."_


*Fabrikalar kapanacak*

üncelikle kar eden fabrikaların özelleştirilmesi halinde, Türk şeker Fabrikaları'nın pancar işleme kapasitesi ve şeker üretim miktarının daralacağına dikkat çeken Gök, şunları söyledi: 

_"Böylece, Türkşeker'in kapasite kullanım oranı yüzde 15-25'e kadar düşecek. Stoklar olağanüstü boyutlara ulaşacak._ 

_üoğunluğu eski teknoloji-düşük ölçekle üretim yapan bu fabrikalar pazar avantajlarını kaybedeceklerinden zarara sürüklenecek. 15 ile 18 arasında fabrika kapanmak zorunda kalacaktır. Bunların kapanması halinde, pancar tarımı ve şeker üretimi yüzde 40-50 oranında, sektörel istihdam yüzde 50-60 oranında azalacaktır. Bu durumun yan sektörlere yansıması olumsuz olacak, bölgesel kalkınma sekteye uğrayacaktır."_


*Yıllık ihtiyacımız 2.5 milyon ton* 

Bugün ülkemizin *yıllık şeker ihtiyacının 2.5 milyon ton* civarında olduğunu anlatan şeker-İş Genel Başkanı bunun çok altında şeker üretilmesine rağmen stokların oluştuğuna dikkat çekti. 

1 Eylül 2006 itibarıyla 42 bin tonu güvenlik stokları olmak üzere toplam 503 bin 185 ton stok mevcuduna ulaşıldığını ifade eden Gök, 

_"Stok oluşumunun temel nedenleri; yurda çok miktarda kaçak şeker ve tatlandırıcı girişi, yurt içinde kaçak şeker ve tatlandırıcı üretim ve satışı, kimyasal tatlandırıcıların resmi ithalatının 13 kat artmış olması, nişasta bazlı şekerlerin kotasının yüksek belirlenmesidir"_ 

diye konuştu. 


Türkiye şeker sanayinde üretimi tehdit eden bir başka unsurun da, *kadro problemi* olduğunu vurgulayan Gök, şunları kaydetti: 

_"Sanayimize 1998 yılından beri kadro tahsis edilmemektedir. Son yıllarda emekli olan üyelerimiz nedeniyle kadro ihtiyacı daha da artmıştır. Yapılan çalışmalar, sanayimizin en az 5 bin yeni kadroya ihtiyacı olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. ünümüzdeki dönemde emekli olacaklar düşünüldüğünde ise kadro ihtiyacı 7 bin civarında olacaktır. Türkşeker'in kadro ihtiyacı acil olarak çözümlenmediği taktirde, üretim ve verimlilik tehlikeye atılmış, özelleştirmeden önce kadrosuzlukla sektör yok edilmiş olacaktır. Kadro sorunu, Bor, Ereğli ve Ilgın şeker Fabrikaları açısından da büyük önem taşımaktadır."_


*Türk şeker yaşatılmalı*

şeker-İş Genel Başkanı İsa Gök, Türk şeker Fabrikaları'nın (Türkşeker)yaşatılması ve ülkemizin şeker üretiminde varlığını sürdürmesi için ise gerekli olanları şu şekilde sıraladı: 

_"üncelikle şeker fabrikaları özelleştirme kapsamından çıkarılarak özerkleştirilmeli. AB'ye tam üyelik tarihi olarak belirlenen 2014 yılına kadar ülkemiz şeker sanayiini korunmalı ve devlet desteği sürdürülmeli. Bunun yapılamaması durumunda mülkiyet devri yerine işletme hakkının devri yöntemi benimsenmeli, en az 10 yıl süresince pancar ve şeker üretim garantisi, fabrikaların modernizasyonu ve mevcut istihdamın korunmasına ilişkin hükümler getirilerek fabrikaların yaşatılması temin edilmeli._

_Türkşeker fabrikalarının teknoloji ve ölçek sorunları çözülmeli. Fabrikaların üretim maliyetleri minimize edilmeli ve pazar imkanları iyileştirilmeli. Bu konuda çalışanlar dahil tüm kesimler üzerine düşen görevleri yerine getirmeli ve gerekli fedakarlıklara katlanmalı. Devletimiz de kaçak şeker ve tatlandırıcı üretim ve satışını engellemeli. Gerekli kadrolar tahsis edilerek bu kadrolara yıllardır sanayimizde çalışan geçici işçilerin atanması suretiyle kadro sorunu bir an önce giderilmeli. Bor-Ereğli ve Ilgın şeker Fabrikaları yeniden Türkşeker bünyesine kazandırılmalı. Ayrıca bu önlemler temel sorunların aşılması amacıyla alınacak diğer önlemlerle desteklenmeli."_ 


*Ulusal sermaye yok sayılıyor*

Stratejik kuruluşlarımızı ele geçiren küresel sermaye, özelleştirme kervanına pancar sektörünü de katmak istiyor.
şeker-İş Sendikası Genel Başkanı İsa Gök, IMF, Dünya Bankası'nın, ABD'nin, AB'nin ve uluslararası sermayenin baskısı altındaki Türk tarımı ile Türk sanayinin yok olma tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya bulunduğunu kaydetti. 

Aynı çevrelerin baskısıyla ulusal sermayenin yok sayıldığını ifade eden Gök, 

_"üok değerli kamu kuruluşlarımız yok pahasına satılmakta, yabancılaştırılmakta ve hatalı özelleştirmelerle kapatılmalarına neden olunmaktadır.Ve yine aynı baskı odakları tarafından şimdi de bu özelleştirme kervanına pancar tarımı ve pancar şekeri sanayi katılmak istenmektedir. Böylece Türkiye'nin dünyada söz sahibi olduğu ender sektörlerden biri daha yok olma riskiyle karşı karşıya bırakılmakta, ülkemizin ekonomik ve sosyal geleceği karartılmaya çalışılmaktadır"_

dedi. Türkiye'nin içinde bulunduğu kısır döngülerden kurtulmasının tek yolunun üretim olduğunu kaydeden Gök, şunları söyledi:


*Kente göç artacak*

_"üretim yapmakla yaratılacak katma değer, reel kaynaklara dayanan büyümeyi sağlayacaktır. Bu nedenle mümkün olduğunca istihdam yaratma kapasitesi ve katma değeri yüksek ürünlerin üretimi konusunda gerekli politikalar oluşturulmalıdır._ 

_Unutulmamalıdır ki, üretim arttıkça, ülkemizin ve üretime katılanların geliri de o kadar artacak, bugün dengesiz olduğu bilinen dağıtım ve paylaşım mekanizmalarında adalet sağlanacaktır._ 

_İşte pancar sektörü, tüm dünyada en fazla katma değer yaratan sektörlerin başında gelmektedir."_ 

şeker fabrikalarının kapanmasının milyonlarca kişiyi olumsuz etkileyeceğini belirten Gök, 

_"Köyden kente göç olgusu önlenemez boyutlara ulaşacak, büyük kentlerde güvenlik sorunları artacak, kırsal kesimde ise terör olağanüstü boyutlara ulaşacaktır. Türk şeker sanayi çökecek, Türkiye pancar şekeri üretiminde stratejik önemini yitirecek ve dev uluslar arası şirketlerin pazarı olacaktır"_ dedi


*Türkşeker peşkeş çekilmesin*

Türkiye'de büyük tartışmalara neden olan uygulamaların başında Türkşeker'e ait fabrikaların özelleştirme kapsamına alınması gelmişti. 

Bilindiği üzere Türkşeker, 2000 yılında özelleştirme kapsamına alınmış, 2003'te de özelleştirme yol haritası belirlenmişti. 

*2004 yılında Amasya ve Kütahya şeker Fabrikaları'ndaki, 2005 yılında da Adapazarı şeker Fabrikası'ndaki kamu hisseleri satılarak özelleştirilmişti.* 

21 Ocak 2005'te revize edilen yol haritasında, Türkşeker'in özelleştirmeye hazırlık süresinin 31 Aralık 2006 tarihine kadar uzatılmasına karar verilmiştir.

*Alternatif şart*

Yol haritasında belirlenen strateji çerçevesinde, Türkşeker'e ait fabrikaların her coğrafi bölge için tahmini pazar ve talep büyüklüğü ile endüstriyel kullanıcı talebi incelenerek oluşturulmuş portföyler halinde satışa çıkarılacağı açıklanmıştı. 

Hiçbir çalışma yapılmadan, hiçbir alternatif yöntem geliştirilmeden, yaşanabilecek olumsuzluklar konusunda herhangi bir önlem alınmadan Türkşeker'in tamamının özelleştirme programına alınmasını öngören bu karar büyük riskler içermektedir.


*Olumsuz etki*

Maliyetlerde minimizasyon sağlanmadan, teknolojik yenilenme gerçekleştirilmeden, sektörel kesimlere danışılmadan bu kararın uygulanması, Türkiye'nin şeker sektöründen çekilmesine, pazar haline gelmesine neden olacaktır. 

Karar, Türk şeker sektörünün karşı karşıya kalacağı olumsuzlukları katmerleştirecek, *Türk şeker Fabrikaları, SEKA gibi, Et Balık Kurumu gibi fason üretim yapan bir kuruluş haline getirilecektir.* 

şeker sektöründe yapılacak özelleştirmelerden geri dönüş de mümkün olmayacak, ülkemiz şeker sektöründeki tüm geleceğini yitirecektir.


*şeker-İş'in mücadelesi*

şeker-İş Sendikası, şeker sanayiinin ve pancar tarımının geleceğinin garanti altına alınması ve varlığının sürdürülmesinin temini için siyasi ve hukuki girişimlerde bulunmuştu.

Bu girişimler neticesinde, hukuki alanda sendikanın haklılığını ortaya koyan kararlar alınmıştı. Başta Bor, Ereğli ve Ilgın şeker Fabrikalarının ihale süreçleri önce iki kez ertelenmiş, ardından süresiz iptal edilmişti. 

Danıştay kararları ile de yürütmenin durdurulması sağlanmıştı. Bilahare siyaseten alınan kararlara ve yargı kararlarına uygun olarak özelleştirme programındaki Bor, Ereğli ve Ilgın şeker Fabrikaları yeniden Türkşeker bünyesine alınmıştı. 

*Ancak, 8 Ekim 2007 tarihli üYK Kararı ile, Türkşeker'deki kamu hisselerinin tamamının özelleştirme programına alınması kararlaştırılmıştı.*


*Talep sürekli artacak*

*AB şeker Rejimi Reformu ile dünyada yaklaşık 4 milyon ton şeker açığı oluşacağı, bu açığın daha da artacağı, şeker fiyatlarının pancar şekeri fiyatına yakın bir şekilde yükseleceği bilinmektedir.*

Bu durumda Türkiye, büyük şeker ithalatçısı ülkelerden olan Orta Asya ve Ortadoğu ülkelerine coğrafi yakınlığı nedeniyle büyük bir avantaj elde edecektir. 

Türkiye, maliyetlerini minimize edebildiği, teknolojisini yenileyebildiği, pancar ve şeker üretimine ilişkin mevcut kotalarını koruyabildiği, hatta daha da geliştirebildiği takdirde, şeker üretiminde dünyanın yıldız ülkesi olacaktır. Aksi takdirde sektörden çekilmek zorunda kalacaktır.

*Sadece kar eden fabrikalar satılacak*

İhale süreci başladığı andan itibaren, *Türkşeker'in yalnızca kar eden fabrikalarına talep gelecek diğerleri ise kapanacak.* Bu durum sosyal dengeleri altüst edecek
şeker fabrikaları ihaleye çıktığı anda sadece 5-6 karlı fabrikaya talep gelecek, diğer şeker fabrikaları ve yan tesisler satılamayacak ve kapatılmak zorunda kalınacak. 

Kar eden fabrikaların özelleştirilmesinin ardından kalan fabrikaların kotalarını kaybederek kapasitelerinin daha da daralması durumunda, kampanya süreleri 30-40 güne kadar düşecek. 

Sabit maliyetlerin yüksekliğinden dolayı birim maliyetler olağanüstü artacak ve serbest piyasa koşullarında çalışmaları da imkansız hale gelecek. Pazar istikrarının bozulması, kalan fabrikaların piyasa koşullarında çalışmasını veya özelleştirilmesini de imkansız hale getirecek.


*Dışa bağımlı olacak*

Sonuçta ülkemiz şeker sektörü kısa vadede ve kalıcı olarak zarar görecek, *fabrikaların 15 ile 18 tanesi kapanacak.* 

Ayrıca Türkşeker bünyesinde bulunan 5 adet makine, 1 adet elektromekanik aygıtlar, 1 adet tohum işleme ve 4 adet alkol fabrikası ve 2 adet tarımsal işletme de aynı akibete mahkum edilmiş olacak, *ülkemiz sadece şekerde değil, bu ürünlerde de dışa bağımlı hale gelecek.* 

Fabrikaların kapanması sonucu işsizlik tahminlerin ötesinde artacak. Tüm sosyal dengeler yok olacak, varoşlar dolup taşacak, zaten hırsızlık, kap-kaç, gasp gibi olayların sıradanlaştığı büyük kentlerimizde huzurlu bir yaşam sürmek imkansız hale gelecek. Köyden kente göç edemeyenler, veya kentte yaşamını sürdüremeyenler ise büyük olasılıkla terörün pençesine düşecek.


*Milyonlarca kişi işsiz kalabilir*

Pancar üretiminden vazgeçilmesi, yaklaşık 6 milyon kişiyi işinden aşından edecek 
Doğrudan ve dolaylı olarak ülkemiz nüfusunun yüzde 15'ini ilgilendiren pancar tarımı ve pancar şekeri sektörünün çökmesi, ülke ekonomisine büyük darbe vuracak. 

*Alternatifleri olmayan şeker fabrikalarının kapanması durumunda, bölgesel kalkınma sekteye uğrayacak.* 

ülkemiz nüfusunun yaklaşık 10 milyonluk kesiminin geçimini pancar tarımı ve pancar şekeri sanayi ile ilişkilendirdiği göz önüne alındığında, yaklaşık 6 milyon kişi işinden, aşından, ekmeğinden olacak. 

Bu gelişmeler neticesinde mevcut ülke şeker sanayi çökecek. Stratejik önemi olan pancar şekeri üretimi bitecek. 

*Ve sonuçta Türkiye, ABD ve AB gibi büyük şeker üreticisi ülkelerin, şeker ticaretiyle uğraşan çok uluslu şirketlerin, dev kartellerin pazarı haline gelecek.* Pancar tarımından dışlanan çiftçiler ile işsiz kalacak fabrika çalışanları için büyük istihdam alanlarının olmaması da büyük handikap.


*Göç dalgası artacak*

üiftçilerin büyük bir kısmı köyden kente göç edecek ve bunları yeniden toprağa döndürmek mümkün olmayacaktır. Meydana gelebilecek sonuçların en büyük boyutlusu ise kuşkusuz göç olgusudur. üzelleştirme kararıyla birlikte, köylerden büyük kentlere doğru çok büyük bir göç dalgasının yaşanacağı aşikardır. 


*Ankara şeker Fabrikası'nda etiğe aykırı devir engellendi*

üYK kararının ardından tarım sektörü en garip özelleştirme uygulamasına sahne oldu. 

*Ankara** şeker Fabrikası'nın piyasa değeri yaklaşık 375 trilyon lira olan 2 bin 150 dönümlük arazisinin büyük bir bölümü, yasalara ve etiğe aykırı biçimde bedelsiz olarak Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi'ne devredildi.* 

şeker-İş Sendikası, bu usulsüz devrin iptali amacıyla Danıştay'a dava açtı ve yürütmenin durdurulmasını sağladı.

----------


## bozok

*şekerlik Türkiye*


*Mine G. Kırıkkanat* 
*[email protected]* 
*17.06.2008* 




Temel ihtiyaç maddeleri arasında dip sacayağını, un, şeker ve yağ üçlüsü oluşturur. Savaş başta, ekonomiyi çökerten yokluk zamanlarında insan topluluklarının iyi beslenemese bile hayatta kalmasını sağlayan bu üçlüdür. 

Türkiye, yakın zamana kadar yalnız un, şeker, yağ üretiminde değil, hububat, et, süt, meyve, sebze üretiminde kendi nüfusunu besleyen ve ihracat yapabilecek kapasitede bir ülkeydi.

Atatürk’ün ilk kez 1926’da kurdurduğu ve büyük önem verdiği, tohum üreten, damızlık üreten, aşılama yöntemleri geliştiren örnek tarım çiftliklerinin kapatılıp mangalcılara mesire yeri olarak özelleştirilmesi sürecinde, özellikle AKP’nin sadece beş yılda vardığı sonuç manzarası şudur: 

Türkiye’de tohumculuk bitirilmiş ve buğdaydan mısıra, bütün un üretilen hububat tohumu, milyarlarca dolara özellikle ABD ile İsrail’den “*genetiğiyle oynanmış”*, dolayısıyla tohum vermeyen ve her yıl yenisi ithal edilen türlere indirgenmiştir. 

Türkiye’de hayvancılık bitirilmiş, et ve süt ithal eder hale gelinmiştir.

Kuraklaşma nedeniyle gözümüz gibi korumamız gereken nadir tarım alanları sanayiye açılmış, oysa sanayiye açılmış toprağı bir daha ekmek mümkün değildir. 

Türkiye nüfusu, sadece un veren hububatta değil, tüm gıda maddelerinde dünyanın bir numaralı* “canlı denek laboratuarı”*na dönüşmüş, undan süte, etten sebzeye, ottan meyveye, ağzımıza attığımız her bitki* “genetiğiyle oynanmış”* tarım ürünleri olup, dünya tarım tröstleri yeni geliştirdikleri türleri bu ülke insanları üzerinde test etmekte, kısa, orta ve uzun vadede yararını, zararını öğrenmek için* “denek faresi”* olarak bizim insanlarımızı kullanmaktadır.


***


Bu tröstlerden sonuncusu ve en fütursuzu, dünyanın bir numaralı tarım ve gıda ürünleri sanayii Cargill’dir. 

Gündem yaratması gereken konulara tek satırlık bir bilgiyle dikkat çeken *www.teksatir.com.tr* sitesi, bombayı 14 Mayıs’ta yayınladığı ilk satırla patlattı. *“şeker tatsızlaştı, pancar üreticisinin tadı kaçtı,”* tümcesiyle verilen bilgi, korkunç bir gerçeği içeriyordu:

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, ABD’de dünya genetiğiyle oynanmış mısır (mısırdan zengin olan bakan çocuklarını hatırlayın) üretimi lideri Cargill yetkilileriyle yaptığı görüşme sonucunda, Türkiye’nin mısırdan elde edilen şekerin* “ithalat”* kotası, yerel şeker üretimini korumak amacıyla bu tür ithalata sınır koyan AB ülkelerinin 7 ila 15 katına yükseltildi. 

Böyle bir uygulama, Türkiye’de pancar şekeri üretimini de, pancar üreticisini de bitirmek anlamına geliyor. 

üstelik...

Hem genetiğiyle oynanmış, dolayısıyla yan etkileri henüz bilinmeyen mısırdan elde edilen şeker, pancar şekerinden yüzde 20 ila yüzde 25 oranında daha tatsız, çünkü *NBş* diye adlandırılan nişasta bazlı bir şeker türüdür. 

Kahverengi şeker aldım, üstünde de *“doğal”* yazıyor diye şeker kamışı şekeri kullandığını sananlar da maalesef yanılıyor: Pancar üreticisini ekonomik anlamda gebertip Cargill’e *“şekerlik”* olarak Türkiye’yi sunan AKP iktidarı, yalnız NBş rantçılarını dünya fiyatlarının üç katına sattığı genetiğiyle oynanmış mısır ithalatıyla zengin eder. ülkemiz, şeker kamışı kökenli şeker ithal etmez. 

Sizin *“doğal”* diye yediğiniz kahverengi şeker, şeker kamışı melasıyla renklendirilmiş beyaz toz şekerden ibarettir. 

Oysa dünyada üretilen şekerin dörtte üçü şeker kamışından elde edilmekte ve en sağlıklısıdır. Kamıştan geçtik, bari bizim öz kaynağımız pancarda kalsak, bunca yüzyıldır kötülüğünü görmedik, ama ne gezer? Gelsin mısır NBş, gitsin rantı rantçıların cebine, dünyanın üç katına yediğimiz en kötü şeker!

Son tarım alanlarımızdan birini, Konya Ovası’nı Cargill’in *“bir daha ot bitmeyecek”* kimyasal sanayiine açanlar, aslında Türkiye’yi tepesine vurulup, ağzından lokması alınacak bir köleliğe sürüklüyorlar. 

Ekonominin çöktüğünü ve buğdaylık tohum, şekerlik *“genetik”* mısır tohumu alamadığımızı düşünün: Para yoksa, tohum da yok ve Türkiye, dayatılan her şarta *“toprak bütünlüğü”* dahil, evet demediği takdirde, açlıkla terbiye edileceği bir ortama hazırlanıyor.

----------

